# When your cat packs school lunch



## Donald (Mar 18, 2013)

Think I'll pass


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2013)

Eeek!


----------



## Donald (Mar 18, 2013)

eek indeed


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 18, 2013)

The image isn't showing for me.  Not even if I paste the URL into a new tab...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> The image isn't showing for me.  Not even if I paste the URL into a new tab...



How strange  Wonder why, it's just a photobucket link. Can you see other PB pictures? Most of mine come from there.


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 18, 2013)

God bless our 4 legged munchkins.

Mine are just like that given half the chance


----------



## Caroline (Mar 19, 2013)

WHen I had one, my cat used to bring all kinds of trats for me and drop them at my feet, some of them were even still alive...


----------



## Donald (Mar 19, 2013)

But you can not help but  love them


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 19, 2013)

I see it. Double eek!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 19, 2013)

Donald said:


> But you can not help but  love them



This is true, a dog is safe with me and I like to see friends dogs, but I prefer cats...


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 19, 2013)

Caroline said:


> This is true, a dog is safe with me and I like to see friends dogs, but I prefer cats...



Achoooo.  Even the though of cats makes me sneeze!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 19, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Achoooo.  Even the though of cats makes me sneeze!



bless you, the cat says bless you too


----------

